# Finishing up Hard Cider



## rhythmsteve (Mar 20, 2013)

Should I let my cider ferment out dry, let clear, then back sweeten ?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 20, 2013)

I would ferment to dry, back sweeten after you rack it, then clarify it.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Mar 20, 2013)

So back sweeten and use a clearing agent like sparkleoid? No need to stabilize because I want it carbonated right


----------



## rhythmsteve (Mar 20, 2013)

rhythmsteve said:


> So back sweeten and stabilize and use a clearing agent like sparkleoid?



I guess stabilizing isn't necessary since I want it to be carbonated, right?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 20, 2013)

If you want it to be carbonated, do not add sorbate, but be advised...you will need to bottle in champagne bottles or beer bottles. Regular wine bottle could explode.


----------

